# Solved: KOTOR 2 : problems galore...



## Minmaster (Feb 21, 2005)

OK...Got KOTOR 2, cause I loved the first one...it was awesome, but never have I had such problems installing and playing a game...MAN!
So, the first thing was the installing conflict, which I solved after 2 weeks online and chatting in forums (NO HELP from LUCASARTor OBSIDIAN).
Now I've got it installed, I tried to load it to play...
First issue, I couldn't get it to load, so then went on-line (again) and got advice to disable sound before playing...It loaded alright played for about 30 minutes and then crashed...Then tried to start it up again and couldn't launch. Clicked and clicked away at my desktop icon and nothing...Task manager wasn't even reading it...so re-booted and it started-up, but this time no sound...rechecked my changes in sound and still "disabled"...worked with no sound. Then crashed again....
At this point it just become ridiculous...any one else have this issue?
Know what I could do to play this game for a least an hour?
Please post a reply to let me know I'm not alone...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Yeah I have seen the same symptoms as what you have got. What is your sound and video card?


----------



## Minmaster (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for your response...
I have an ATI 9200 Radeon Graphics Card and my sound board is part of my motherboard...Biostar U8668PRO P4M266 SDR/DDR USB2 w/LAN Motherboard Sound Device information: 

Product Name : Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device
Manufacturer : Microsoft
PNPDeviceID : MODEMWAVE\0\{341188C4-178A-4F25-933E-1BE0C9805748}
PowerManagementSupported : false
Status : OK

Product Name : Vinyl AC'97 Codec Combo Driver (WDM)
Manufacturer : VIA Technologies, Inc.
PNPDeviceID : PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_41611106&REV_50\3&13C0B0C5&0&8D
PowerManagementSupported : false
Status : OK
Processor Name : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz
Processor Description: x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 7
Processor Manufacturer : GenuineIntel
Socket Designation : Socket 478
Processor Type : Central Processor
Now, do you have any suggestions on what I could do?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

have you updated both your video and sound drivers?


----------



## Minmaster (Feb 21, 2005)

Yup...both of them...first thing I did when this happened..
Still nothing...now the weird thing was, I first played this game for about an hour with great pic and sound quality...but once it crashed, I can't seem to load it once it crashes; then I have to re-boot to get the launcher to start and then I get no sound when I do...(still crashed, regardless)..any other suggestions?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well, it looks like that the sound card is using Microsoft Drivers. Do you know if the drivers you got were from Microsoft or Biostar?


----------



## Minmaster (Feb 21, 2005)

Not too sure. But I do know I get automatic updates to my driver from Windows update.
The thing is, my sound card is part of my motherboard, so I can't really tell...
Is there a way I could find out? 
I did a diagnostic with the game software to check out compatibility, and the game gave me a check mark for all systems requirements listing my drivers and all...
So what else?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The only problem with automatic update from Microsoft is that their driver may not work with your device. For example, i had a pci modem that it recommended for an driver update. I did it and then my modem did not work after that. I had to uninstall the driver and reinstall the old one.

Go to Biostars website. They should have an update for your sound card.


----------



## _Sonk_ (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi,
i'm new on this forum. I got the game, i installed it succesfully and it runs. But after i made my character, and saw the short presentation, the screen turns black and i can hear only the music. Nothing else. I just think that is a problem with my ATI Radeon 9800 Pro...but it's strange, because a friend of mine uses an ATI Radeon 9200 and it runs perfectly...have i to update anything in my graphic card? Thank you very much.
Sonk


----------



## Minmaster (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey...
I don't think you are the only one. This game really needs working...Came out too soon...Too many glitches...from not loading; not installing; not running; crashing; freezing; no sound; no picture; the list goes on and on and on...
Never have I had such a problem using a game...PATCH is needed.
Anyways, the talk is that KOTOR2 has major conflicts withATI drivers...I've updated and all and I am still playing with NO SOUND...I had initially had the problem of not being able to install, but finally did...and played good and all for and hour, then crashed and now NO SOUND...
I can suggest to try and lower your graphics accelerator...it'll probably run the game a little slower, but you may be able to see, at least..
Or disable sound or movies and the config screen of game...try and see if that works and let me know
Give it a try...Good Luck...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

minmaster, Belarc Advisor should be able to tell you about your machine. Maybe we can figure something out.


----------



## _Sonk_ (Mar 10, 2005)

I discovered that the problem is exactly with the movies...i disabled them and the game runs normally. For now, i'll play without seeing them, but i'll continue to serach for a solutions. If i find any of them, i'll report to you.
Thank you so much.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Have you tried updating your codecs?


----------



## _Sonk_ (Mar 10, 2005)

I read the Trouble Shooting Guide and i saw that for this problem, with my graphic card, i must have Catalyst 4.11 installed, or 4.12 for this specific problem. Now i will try this!


----------

